# Looking for social advice



## Ravennord (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all

I have been given the opportunity to get a job in India, but I will have to get through an interview first. I wish to understand how business i done in India and what I can expect to get asked in the interview. Also I am looking for advice on how to socialize with co-workers outside of work, for as I have understood it, Indians are not that the type that goes out to eat or a drink after hours. Or have I misunderstood this?


----------



## Teritee (Feb 10, 2011)

Enjoying India: The Essential Handbook, by J.D. Viharini, has really solid info on doing business in India and other things.


----------



## adisonclay (Feb 17, 2011)

Ravennord said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been given the opportunity to get a job in India, but I will have to get through an interview first. I wish to understand how business i done in India and what I can expect to get asked in the interview. Also I am looking for advice on how to socialize with co-workers outside of work, for as I have understood it, Indians are not that the type that goes out to eat or a drink after hours. Or have I misunderstood this?


I think you have to first go for interview.


----------



## CJ-EPF (Apr 8, 2009)

Ravennord said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been given the opportunity to get a job in India, but I will have to get through an interview first. I wish to understand how business i done in India and what I can expect to get asked in the interview. Also I am looking for advice on how to socialize with co-workers outside of work, for as I have understood it, Indians are not that the type that goes out to eat or a drink after hours. Or have I misunderstood this?


You would be asked all of the normal stuff but you may be asked about things that to a Westerner sound wierd, like what do your parents do and where did they go to school, where do you fall in sequence with your siblings and what does your oldest brother do. This is normal because everything is based on family rank and social status. Don't worry about it. The structure is very heirarchical though and the same social formality that you would show during an interview will be maintained during your here. Their concern will be your ability to fit into and maintain that social structure.

As for conducting business, the answer would depend on what it is that you will be doing. In general, business is business but there are formalities that are a little different. For example, vendors come to you and you go to clients. I like to see vendors at their place so I can get an idea on performance but this is not the norm. 

You are right about the socializing. The young single guys can go out afterwork sometimes, if they are not living at home, but Indians have a very strong family structure and will have responsibilities with the family after hours. Drinking is not the preferred social activity anyway. It will take time to be asked to participate in the social activities of your co-workers unless you can play cricket with them on the weekends.

For an interesting description of how all of this works, read "Being Indian" by Pavan K. Varna.


----------



## avinashjog (Mar 14, 2011)

Indians definitely have evolved over the years. They do go out with colleagues for drinks now!! You should prepare well for your interview. Mixing with colleagues will surely come with time


----------

